# My Anniversary present



## skeeter (Jul 10, 2007)

My wife and best smokin buddy and fan had this made for me for our wedding anniversary, Guess I gotta smoke a bunch of stuff this weekend to try it out.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 10, 2007)

Pretty cool gift Skeeter. She must be a good one.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 10, 2007)

Sweet! Yes, it is now your official duty to fill it with some great Q!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 10, 2007)

Why wait for the weekend?


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 10, 2007)

I like it! Original.
Let's see how it looks with some grub on it.


----------



## dionysus (Jul 10, 2007)

Smart woman you got there Skeeter. A gift for you that she will no doubt benefit from time and time again


----------



## skeeter (Jul 10, 2007)

Cause my butcher won't have good cuts until Friday, and I'm fussy


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 10, 2007)

happy anniversary. sweet gift.


----------



## squeezy (Jul 10, 2007)

Cool gift Skeeter ... I think it would make a great custom avatar for you ... what do you think?


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 10, 2007)

Makes plenty of sense to me.  Fill it with the goodness from smoke and take pics!


----------



## skeeter (Jul 10, 2007)

By Geroge Squeezy, I think you have something there.  As I always say intelligence comes from smoke and pork fat.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey Squeezy, great idea... That looks good Skeeter!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 10, 2007)

She's a keeper, but where's the food on that plate?  I have one that has put up with me 38yrs, I have no idea how


----------



## squeezy (Jul 10, 2007)

Squeezy ... humbly takes a bow! ... and the crowd roars !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Glad you liked the idea ... and it looks great ... not another one like it. One of a kind ....


----------



## crownovercoke (Jul 10, 2007)

WoW thats cool!!! Congrats on the Anny!


----------



## short one (Jul 10, 2007)

Happy anniversary, filler up and send us some Q-views.


----------

